# Solved: converting .htm to jpg



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

A friend sent me some 100 photos through Facebook. I have downloaded them in my Picture folder: they are all .htm and I need to convert them to the .jpg format so that I can edit them, etc. 

How do I do that?

PS: I don't normally "do" Facebook.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Open the htm in FF or IE or Word ... Right click on the image and choose COPY ..
then PASTE into your image editor.
From there, You should be able to edit and save to format of your choice.
What Image Editor will you be using ??


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I'm usually using Corel Paint Shop Pro X.

I got it onto Word, right-clicked, clicked "copy", and pasted it as a New Image onto Corel where I am able to edit it; it's now a pspimage, but it's not openable. I "saved it as" in one of my picture folders, where it shows as a .pspimage. 

I still would like to end up with a .jpg picture. How do I do that? 

Thank you!


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

rosmari said:


> I'm usually using Corel Paint Shop Pro X.
> 
> I got it onto Word, right-clicked, clicked "copy", and pasted it as a New Image onto Corel where I am able to edit it; it's now a pspimage, but it's not openable. I "saved it as" in one of my picture folders, where it shows as a .pspimage.
> 
> ...


 What did you save it as after editing it... assuming you were given the option?


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I've been fiddling around and now actually found a way to convert into .jpg:
right-click on facebook photo > open > right-click on large image > open with > Google Chrome > save image as > (save as Type) JPG File (.jpg)

But, thank you for your efforts!


----------

